# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  می خوام تو سن 28 سالگی تو کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم

## saeid20x

من 28 ساله ام و سربازیم رو هم تموم کردم.  کارم برنامه نویسیه و فریلنسرم. درآمدم هم خوبه. سال 94 پیام نور شرکت کردم اما کلاسا رو اصلا نرفتم تا به حال. 

از الان می خوام شروع کنم برای خوندن تو کنکور ریاضی نظام جدید . کتاباشون رو که دیدم برام آسون میومد.* آیا با توجه به این چهارماهی که مونده، میشه امید به قبولی تو یه دانشگاه روزانه رو وداشت؟*
من فقط رشته های مهندسی کامپیوتر/برق الکترونیک/ علوم کامپیوتر  رو می خوام و هر دانشگاه دولتی روزانه که نشد مشکلی نیست .
آیا امید هست بخونم؟؟؟(روزی شش ساعت میتونم وقت بزارم برا  مطالعه کنکور)

----------


## Khali

> من 28 ساله ام و سربازیم رو هم تموم کردم.  کارم برنامه نویسیه و فریلنسرم. درآمدم هم خوبه. سال 94 پیام نور شرکت کردم اما کلاسا رو اصلا نرفتم تا به حال. 
> 
> از الان می خوام شروع کنم برای خوندن تو کنکور ریاضی نظام جدید . کتاباشون رو که دیدم برام آسون میومد.* آیا با توجه به این چهارماهی که مونده، میشه امید به قبولی تو یه دانشگاه روزانه رو وداشت؟*
> من فقط رشته های مهندسی کامپیوتر/برق الکترونیک/ علوم کامپیوتر  رو می خوام و هر دانشگاه دولتی روزانه که نشد مشکلی نیست .
> آیا امید هست بخونم؟؟؟


قطعا و حتما
سایت افشار و انجمن یه سری مطالب راجب شروع صفر هست یه نگاه بنداز

----------


## Maja7080

اره قطعا میتونی قبول بشی چون گفتی هر دانشگاه دولتی ای که باشه  مهم نیست،سایت قلمچی هم‌ بری خودت متوجه میشی با درصدای خیلی خیلی پایین دانشگاه دولتی قبول شدن،توی کنکور ریاضی رقابت برای دانشگاهای تهران و چندتا دانشگاه دیگه مثل اصفهان و مشهد بالاست،برای داشگاه بقیه ی شهرا رقابت خیلی کمه یا حتی وجود نداره

----------


## Kaveh77

*نمیخوام بگم همه تمرکزت رو اسم دانشگاه باشه ولی خب هر چی تاپ تر بهتر
مطمئن باش دانشگاه سطح بالا بهت ایده میده و باعث پیشرفتت میشه
با آرزوی موفقیت*

----------


## artim

> من 28 ساله ام و سربازیم رو هم تموم کردم.  کارم برنامه نویسیه و فریلنسرم. درآمدم هم خوبه. سال 94 پیام نور شرکت کردم اما کلاسا رو اصلا نرفتم تا به حال. 
> 
> از الان می خوام شروع کنم برای خوندن تو کنکور ریاضی نظام جدید . کتاباشون رو که دیدم برام آسون میومد.* آیا با توجه به این چهارماهی که مونده، میشه امید به قبولی تو یه دانشگاه روزانه رو وداشت؟*
> من فقط رشته های مهندسی کامپیوتر/برق الکترونیک/ علوم کامپیوتر  رو می خوام و هر دانشگاه دولتی روزانه که نشد مشکلی نیست .
> آیا امید هست بخونم؟؟؟(روزی شش ساعت میتونم وقت بزارم برا  مطالعه کنکور)



سلام بله 100 درصد اول روی فصل هایی که تسلط نسبی دارین و دوم روی فصل هایی که بودجه بندی بیشتری دارن وقت بذارین
شدنیه

----------


## Shah1n

> من 28 ساله ام و سربازیم رو هم تموم کردم.  کارم برنامه نویسیه و فریلنسرم. درآمدم هم خوبه. سال 94 پیام نور شرکت کردم اما کلاسا رو اصلا نرفتم تا به حال. 
> 
> از الان می خوام شروع کنم برای خوندن تو کنکور ریاضی نظام جدید . کتاباشون رو که دیدم برام آسون میومد.* آیا با توجه به این چهارماهی که مونده، میشه امید به قبولی تو یه دانشگاه روزانه رو وداشت؟*
> من فقط رشته های مهندسی کامپیوتر/برق الکترونیک/ علوم کامپیوتر  رو می خوام و هر دانشگاه دولتی روزانه که نشد مشکلی نیست .
> آیا امید هست بخونم؟؟؟(روزی شش ساعت میتونم وقت بزارم برا  مطالعه کنکور)


بله قبولیت قطعیه

----------


## B.R

منم رشته تجربی بودم ولی چون نخونده بودم و امیدی نداشتم ب قبولیم کنکور ریاضی نوشتم
ایشالله ک موفق باشی

----------


## mojtabay

100% میتونی 
شک نکن 
آخ چه کار قششششششنگیی داریییییییییی

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeid.2014


من 28 ساله ام و سربازیم رو هم تموم کردم.  کارم برنامه نویسیه و فریلنسرم. درآمدم هم خوبه. سال 94 پیام نور شرکت کردم اما کلاسا رو اصلا نرفتم تا به حال. 

از الان می خوام شروع کنم برای خوندن تو کنکور ریاضی نظام جدید . کتاباشون رو که دیدم برام آسون میومد. آیا با توجه به این چهارماهی که مونده، میشه امید به قبولی تو یه دانشگاه روزانه رو وداشت؟
من فقط رشته های مهندسی کامپیوتر/برق الکترونیک/ علوم کامپیوتر  رو می خوام و هر دانشگاه دولتی روزانه که نشد مشکلی نیست .
آیا امید هست بخونم؟؟؟(روزی شش ساعت میتونم وقت بزارم برا  مطالعه کنکور)


حتما می تونی رفیق تلاش و صبر زیاد فراموش نشه فقط
پ.ن:من عاشق برنامه نویسی هستم دلم می خواد یه روزی وارد این حرفه بشم*

----------


## saeid20x

ممنونم.



> *
> پ.ن:من عاشق برنامه نویسی هستم دلم می خواد یه روزی وارد این حرفه بشم*


با یکم تلاش و صبر و حوصله می تونی برنامه نویسی رو یاد بگیری.

----------


## saeid20x

ممنون از دوستانی که نظر دادند.راستش امروز نظرم عوض شد و تصمیم گرفتم سال 1400 کنکور بدم . می خوام مهندسی برق یا الکترونیک *شریف* قبول شم. چون از شریف خیلی راحت تر میشه رفت خارج کشور.

----------


## Aryan-

> من 28 ساله ام و سربازیم رو هم تموم کردم.  کارم برنامه نویسیه و فریلنسرم. درآمدم هم خوبه. سال 94 پیام نور شرکت کردم اما کلاسا رو اصلا نرفتم تا به حال. 
> 
> از الان می خوام شروع کنم برای خوندن تو کنکور ریاضی نظام جدید . کتاباشون رو که دیدم برام آسون میومد.* آیا با توجه به این چهارماهی که مونده، میشه امید به قبولی تو یه دانشگاه روزانه رو وداشت؟*
> من فقط رشته های مهندسی کامپیوتر/برق الکترونیک/ علوم کامپیوتر  رو می خوام و هر دانشگاه دولتی روزانه که نشد مشکلی نیست .
> آیا امید هست بخونم؟؟؟(روزی شش ساعت میتونم وقت بزارم برا  مطالعه کنکور)


سلام دوست گرامی.

از الان روزی 6 ساعت که خیلی کم هست نهایت بتونید عمومی ها رو جمع کنید.

اگر پایه تون خوبه پیشنهادم اینه که این مقدار رو به 9 ساعت افزایش بدید و 6 ساعت رو کاملا برای اختصاصی ها بذارید و 3 رو برای عمومی ها. عمومی ها رو در حد 70 درصد و اختصاصی ها رو در حد 50 درصد بتونید بزنید که انشاالله رشته مورد نظر رو بیارید. علوم کامپیوتر رو می شه حداقل در نظر داشت.

موفق باشید

----------

